# Sony Blu-Ray & Mitsubishi DLP issue



## Cougar281 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure where this should be posted, but since two Sony Blu Ray players (BDP-S580 & BDP-S5200) are doing the same thing and nothing else in my setup is (Amazon FireTV & uVerse reciever), I can only assume it's something with the Sony Blu-Ray players.... I have a Mitsubishi WD-52627 that I've had for around four years. It's been 'offline' for over a year, but prior to its storage, it was in use with the BDP-S580. Never had any issues with it. I just got everything set back up through my Sony STR-DH810 (same as I had prior to the 'storage'), and the problem I've been having with the Blu Ray players is they put the TV to the 'no signal' blue screen... but it's not consistient. I had some issues withthe S5200 initially and manually set it to 1080i, which is the max the TV supports, and it worked for a bit... until I left it puase for a short bit. I came back to a blue screen, and so far have not been able to get it to work since. Basically, both players will start up and show the 'Blu Ray' splash screen, and the TV will show '1080i Standard' as it should, but then, when the player 'boots' to the main screen, the TV goes blue. This is happening with both - one set to 1080i and the other is set to 720p (which the TV fully supports). I initially set the 5200 to 1080i by connecting it to my 40" LCD (Out of the box it was being stupid and not adjusting to the TVs resolution), and set the S580 to 720p the same way.

The FireTV is set to 720p and working perfectly (which is a dissapointment and a differnt issue). The Verse reciever is set to 1080i and working perfectly. Only the Sony Blu Ray players are being stupid... the 5200 was working, then I updated it, after whch it worked until I paused it.... Maybe it was the update and java (Java sucks BIG TIME...)

Does anyone have any thoughts? I'm at my wits end with it...

Thanks.


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Did you try swapping cables?


----------



## Cougar281 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, I hadn't, but when I powered it all up this morning, it was working, and nothing had been moved, jostled, or in any way touched since when it wasn't working last night. I've swapped out that cable and put it in with the S580 on my 1080p LCD - we'll see if the problem moves to there.

It doesn't really make sense though - Digital calbes such as HDMI either work or they don't. Assuming it was the cable, why would I get 1080i picture and the bootup splash screen when the BD player starts, then as soon as it (both of them) finishes the boot and transitions to the menu screen, the TV loses the signal (with absolutely nothing moving in any fashion durin this time)?

The cable in question has also been in use on one of my monitors at 1920x1280 without so much as a hiccup.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Cougar281 said:


> Well, I hadn't, but when I powered it all up this morning, it was working, and nothing had been moved, jostled, or in any way touched since when it wasn't working last night. I've swapped out that cable and put it in with the S580 on my 1080p LCD - we'll see if the problem moves to there.
> 
> It doesn't really make sense though - Digital calbes such as HDMI either work or they don't.


Sorry, that's not right. When the HDMI digital signals are marginal, connectivity often becomes intermittent. External noise sources (over which you might or might not have any control) can cause random different symptoms, resulting in intermittent loss of audio or video or both. Sparklies (flickering due to intermittent loss of individual pixels) are another symptom, but one which I personally have seldom seen.



> Assuming it was the cable, why would I get 1080i picture and the bootup splash screen when the BD player starts, then as soon as it (both of them) finishes the boot and transitions to the menu screen, the TV loses the signal (with absolutely nothing moving in any fashion durin this time)?


Make sure "deep color" is turned off in the players.

This particular symptom often is caused by having "deep color" enabled in the Blu-ray player. Having it enabled increases the bit rate sent over the cable, reducing the signal level reaching the display and increasing the damage done by dispersion. No commercial video material uses it, only a few high-end camcorders, so turning it off doesn't hurt anything.



> The cable in question has also been in use on one of my monitors at 1920x1280 without so much as a hiccup.


 If the cables have been sitting around for a while, with the pins exposed to the air and moisture, the pins might have corroded ever-so-slightly, so that they now make a slightly poorer connection than before. That increased resistance reduces the digital signal slightly, making it more susceptible to interference.

One test you can do is to set a fixed 1080i resolution in the Blu-ray player(s). This dramatically reduces the bitrate. If it helps, you need to seriously consider replacing the cables by new Certified High Speed HDMI cables. They don't need to be "boutique" brands like Monster. Any cable that's certified to be able to deliver High Speed signals would be fine. Standard Speed cables are only certified to be able to carry 1080i or slower bitrates and often degrade higher speed signals so that they're unwatchably intermittent.


----------



## Cougar281 (Dec 24, 2009)

selden said:


> One test you can do is to set a fixed 1080i resolution in the Blu-ray player(s). This dramatically reduces the bitrate. If it helps, you need to seriously consider replacing the cables by new Certified High Speed HDMI cables. They don't need to be "boutique" brands like Monster. Any cable that's certified to be able to deliver High Speed signals would be fine. Standard Speed cables are only certified to be able to carry 1080i or slower bitrates and often degrade higher speed signals so that they're unwatchably intermittent.


The interesting thing about this is when this all started, the player _was_ manually set to 1080i. I had the same results with 720p and always at the exact same point in bootup.

We'll see how everything behaves with the swapped cables and if the player on my flatscreen (using the 'problem' cable) has any issues @ 1080p.


----------

